# 2.0T FSI Carbon build up.



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Anyone having carbon build up problems. We have had two FSI engines with horrible carbon problems it was caked on everywhere both were out of factory warrantry one guy had 126k on his he drives from md to ny everyday for some medical thing I don't know if he transfers records or what put he puts on a ton of mileage.
He came in with the check engine light on Mis-fire on #2 the carbon had built up so bad that when the fuel injector was spraying the fuel would not make it all the way into the cylinder to combust. I am no expert but here are some pics that might clarify what I am talking about but this is not rare we get alot of 2.0t that has misfires and its due to carbon build up. I am guessing it could be the ethanol in our gas now, were are also stocking alot of subaru injectors since about last year and its not all for one stlye engines its just about all of them. Here are some pics of the head from the FSI...anyone else having any issues like this? I am not a mechanic or anything like that so my description might be wrong but this is what a tech told me.








This pic is down the intake port.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

have they been using any of the injector cleaner which is supposed to help clean that stuff out?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
He came in with the check engine light on Mis-fire on #2 the carbon had built up so bad that when the fuel injector was spraying the fuel would not make it all the way into the cylinder to combust. 


The fuel is sprayed directly into the combustion chamber so the carbon is not going to block any fuel from spraying in.
In fact what you are looking at is an unfortunate consequence of direct injection.
If you look at a 1.8t with the correct injectors you will find heavy oil/carbon deposits on the center intake valve because the fuel is cleaning the two outer ones. 
If you look at a 1.8t with the wrong inectors the outer two will be oily and the center one clean.
In the case of the 2.0t there is no fuel to clean it off so the oil from the PCV system hits the hot head and just bakes on, it never gets washed of from fuel.

Mine looks like that also at around 52K on it. A spare head we had which is something in the teens was getting dirty before it was cleaned but not nearly as bad as mine or that one.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Chris seems to know what hes talking about alot more then I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for posting.
Volkswagen tech line had us do two things, one a bg product we had to put 2 cans of 44k in the gas tank drive 100 miles then the next was a top engine cleaner kit that required a special tool from bg we did both and it didn't make a diffrence. Then they gave us authorization to remove the intake to see into the intake ports. This guy was lucky his car was out of warrantry and volkswagen still paid for all of this I was shocked . Once we found this thats when volkswagen stopped paying they said the head would have to be removed and cleaned or he would have to replace it. He didn't have the money for either so it was put back together and he still has a mis-fire to this day.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 1:58 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

I don't know anything about this particular product, but I remember seeing a thread about a month or two ago about SeaFoam. Would this help out? Chris, I know you have a lot of experience with these engines...would this help this gentleman out or is it too late (or just wouldn't help this type of problem).


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

How would a BG product thats sprayed directly into the cylinders clean the intake side of the head?








I have a feeling this will be a common problem as these motors get more and more mileage on them.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, this sure makes the case for installing some water injection.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

if water injection helps then i shall buy one set


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_if water injection helps then i shall buy one set

reducing carbon build up is one of the benefits of using water/alcohol injection


----------



## d0wnShifT (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (asylum)*

Any way seafoam would help out for this?


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Known issue especially for early 2.0t's we've put cylinder heads on because valves won't seat right anymore. Biggest issue was/is bad pcv valves leaking oil into the intake. The newer 2.0t's don't really have the issue. We do intake service but it sucks on the 2.0t's because there is only one spot really to do it and its a big fitting. This will only help if done on a regular basis.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Crazy, I better get hot on this water/meth kits if they help, I do put a lot of miles on my car. 
Wouldn't "babying" the car (or highway driving) make it worse though?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_
reducing carbon build up is one of the benefits of using water/alcohol injection

Water / meth reduces carbon in the combustion chamber, but i doubt it will do much for this app. A light misting of water/meth isn't enough to actually wash off coked deposits.
Dave


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (d0wnShifT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d0wnShifT* »_Any way seafoam would help out for this?
 
That's what i used as per directions and feed it through the vacuum line that comes off the end of intake manifold . 
My car had similar deposits but not near as bad as shown .







Bob.G


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
That's what i used as per directions and feed it through the vacuum line that comes off the end of intake manifold . 
My car had similar deposits but not near as bad as shown .







Bob.G

Bob, how many miles did you have before you inspected the valves? And how many miles did you have when you did the seafoam treatment? Do you have any ideas about its effectiveness??
My car has the PCV 'F' valve on it. I wonder if I am safe?? It had the 'C' valve but I replaced it after 20k for good measure.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_
Bob, how many miles did you have before you inspected the valves? And how many miles did you have when you did the seafoam treatment? Do you have any ideas about its effectiveness??
My car has the PCV 'F' valve on it. I wonder if I am safe?? It had the 'C' valve but I replaced it after 20k for good measure.

I just did it before i put the car away for the winter months two weeks ago just before a first snow fall and it had about 26K believe on the clock. It should work , just follow the directions make sure the motor is warm, then flock it and shut it off and let it sit so the product loosens up the deposits( this is all in the directions ) and then I took it out and run it hard . 
Ive used it before on other cars ( non FSI ) for same problem with excellent results .
I Didn't do a visual after the fact thou .







Bob.G


----------



## Roger Hupp (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

EGR, maybe? We disable ours so it doesn't recirculate back into the intake.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Roger Hupp)*

so a faulty pcv is a major contributor to the problem?







since oil gets into the intake ducts? 
can someone please dumb it down a notch, and is this something 2.0t owners will face once they hit higher milage numbers


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

problem with the vacuum source for seafoam etc. is that the location sucks. If you use that source cylinder 2 and 3 get most of the seafoam. To do it properly it would be better to have a source at each intake runner. This is for bad cases, if you do it as a maintenance like every 5-10k it will be enough to keep all valves clean. We tried to save a head using a special cleaner better than seafoam, and it only partially cleaned cylinder 2 and 3 - and not even clean enough to fix the issue. The car was actually misfiring on cylinder 3 because of the valves not seating.
the issue is pretty well known to be directly related to the pcv's mostly, along with head design etc. on the early ones.


----------



## GLIDRIFT (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (sfajk1)*

lets just say that i have just gone through this ordeal with VWOA, they repalced my pcv because it was faulty, under warranty i might ad, then they said the valves were caked with carbon and needed to be hand cleaned..4 hrs labor, 1 injection flush and new plugs and it was $731 ...i talked to volkswagen and told them , why wouldnt you cover this since you covered the pcv under warranty and thats what caused all this carbon....this is what they said.....sorry, at this time we dont show sufficient evidence to support this.....so good luck if anyones wants crap fom vw....im getting rid of my car because the service and customer service is horrible....time to go ahead and get the benz....
oh and for those of you interested in the meth.....i have a brand new and i mean brand new never been used, only opened the box to check it out....i have this for sale and i also have 4 bottles of boost juice...it comes with the $60 mounting bracket as well....i will post it in the classifieds unless someone here asks me about it and is interested before i post it over there....pm me for $



_Modified by GLIDRIFT at 1:51 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (GLIDRIFT)*

Wow I gotta throw some seafoam in the tank and give my car an Italian tune up on my way to work tomorrow. Not gonna help the intake ports, but I'm sure it'll do some good.
A little OT but I seafoamed my MKII over the summer and I noticed something odd. I used to flog my Audi with an OTC intake cleaner before Seafoam caught on, and it used to smoke like hell outta the tailpipe till the cleaner burned off. When I used seafoam to flog on the MKII there was no smoke whatsoever, anybody know whatsup with that? The car was full warm and I used the vacuum port on the throttle body, just after the butterfly.


_Modified by blackvento36 at 8:13 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_problem with the vacuum source for seafoam etc. is that the location sucks. If you use that source cylinder 2 and 3 get most of the seafoam. To do it properly it would be better to have a source at each intake runner. .
 
That for sure is the BEST way . Prob just drill and tap 1/8 NPT thread in each intake runner close to the head as possible and inject it there and just use a 1/8 plug when your done for future service. 
Im going to this in the spring when I install a water injection kit any way and just use those same tapping's to sea foam every 20- 25k miles for preventive maintenance







Bob.G


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIDRIFT)*

GLIDRIFT, how many miles did you have when you had the valves cleaned by hand? Did they have to remove the head? (Probably not if labor was only 4 hrs). Did that procedure fix your problem?
About seafoam: A lot of guys on the Ford message board I was on used to use the brake booster vacuum hose to suck the seafoam into the engine. Could this work for us? Would it get all 8 valves?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssaffioti* »_ Would it get all 8 valves?

2.0T is 16V


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
2.0T is 16V

Yes, but the intake valves are the ones we are concerned about... I don't think the seafoam will do a whole lot for the exhaust valves since the chemicals will be all burnt up when passing over them.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. ([email protected])*

Chris, any advice for those who want to keep their engine clean and alive for many miles?
Supposedly, the GTI (and others) are getting a re-designed 2.0TFSI this spring. I have heard the new engine has quite a few things re-arranged. Hopefully, this issue was also addressed.
Again, is this an issue because of different US fuel standards?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Supposedly, the GTI (and others) are getting a re-designed 2.0TFSI this spring. I have heard the new engine has quite a few things re-arranged. Hopefully, this issue was also addressed.
Again, is this an issue because of different US fuel standards? 

Wishful thinking.
As mentioned before, the lack of fuel over these ports is the reason why oil coking builds up. 
Dave


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (YEAHTOM)*

Has anyone considered installing a catch can to prevent the oil from even getting to the intake valves? I would think that would help considerably. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea, A properly installed catch can would help a bit. The biggest thing is proper maintenance like mentioned above. I don't think it is just coincidence, but most of the cars that we have the biggest issues with are people that go to other places for oil changes. Which usually means they don't use synthetic, and don't change it enough. Also, most other places don't do dealer services. We see the cars more than other places and have VW to help us out. 
I don't want this to become a stealership thread, and I understand completely people not wanting to take their car to one. And yea some rip people off and don't do the best quality work - same with any other type of shop. Just be sure to do as much maintenance as you can, love your car and it will love you back (mostly!).


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

VW has known about this issue, and obtained patents in 2003 for portions of the engine design to counteract the carbon buildup:
http://www.uspatentserver.com/686/6866031.html
Makes for some interesting reading. The patent discusses several methods to prevent carbon buildup, such as: Valves made of special materials to stay below the temperature which causes carbon buildup to form, valves which get hot enough during highway driving to burn off the deposits, and oil with special additives to prevent this kind of buildup. 


_Modified by ssaffioti at 10:07 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (YEAHTOM)*

I SWEAR religiously by 1 can (2 full tanks in a row) of valve/fuel injector cleaner every 3-4k miles. 20K miles and the car still runs like brand new (knock on wood). And this is why opening the car up on the freeway once in awhile is important, it cleans a lot of crap out from stop and go weekly commuting.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 10:55 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_I SWEAR religiously by 1 can (2 full tanks in a row) of valve/fuel injector cleaner every 3-4k miles. 20K miles and the car still runs like brand new (knock on wood). And this is why opening the car up on the freeway once in awhile is important, it cleans a lot of crap out from stop and go weekly commuting.


Again since our injectors are spraying directly into the cylinders its not doing anything for the valves and will no prevent this.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (Tom16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom16v* »_Has anyone considered installing a catch can to prevent the oil from even getting to the intake valves? I would think that would help considerably. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A catch can will certainly help.
I have one in my car and with only a few K miles it was completely filled with water. Basically all the condensation that builds under our plastic valve covers was sucked out. Which will be great for the oil having all that removed. There was oil in it but not as much as I would have thought. All the water in it meant it was working tough. Mine is installed between the turbo inlet and the valve cover. To prevent the issue with the valves you would want to tee it also into the connection to the intake manifold. I'm building a new manifold so I didn't bother at the time to make it connect there also. Everything will be cleaned and rehooked up when I put the engine back in so i'll be able to see if its helping.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. ([email protected])*

Back from the dead....
Does anyone know if this problem affects the 2006 and later cars? Including the A4?


----------



## VWturbo2Ltr (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (YEAHTOM)*

I've been running w/a injection on my 2006 GTI so im kinda curious what my valves & head look like..... ive owned it since new and i installed the w/a injection @ about 11k miles and now there is a little over 34k on the clock now


_Modified by VWturbo2Ltr at 9:14 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI Carbon build up. (VWturbo2Ltr)*

i bet it looks good using the water/meth, if you find yourself bored and you have 2 or 3 spare hours take the manifold off and take some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's not as scary as it looks taking the manifold off


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

I wonder if running Top Tier gasoline every tank or a bottle of BG 44K every so often would reduce carbon buildup. After I had a fuel injector go bad at 1900 miles, I've run Shell 93 octane V-power gas in my car, and haven't had an intake or fuel system related problem since. I'm at 33K miles now. My local VW dealer puts BG CF5 carbon fighter and BG 44K fuel system cleaner in at 10K mile intervals. I'm curious to know if I have any carbon buildup like the posted pic shows.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (06JettaGLI)*

As has been stated several times already in this thread, no amount of Top Tier gas and/or fuel additives will help this issue. Why? Because on the 2.0T engine, the fuel is injected directly into the cylinder _downstream_ of the intake valves. Said another way, the BG is simply a waste of money, in fact, IMHO, it is a waste of money regardless of where the fuel is injected.


----------



## #1VWSUTTA (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (shipo)*

wouldn't your cats get all messed up from the amount of carbon being shed by the engine if you were going to break up all that carbon? 
water meth injection does a steam kinda thing..... so possibly carbon would not deposit as easily.....
this problem is soo ridiculous, with that kind of problem it would seem by hitting 90K your car would be getting 8MPG and probably need a new turbo and or head..... 
note to self, lease VW's and get a new one every few years 
its funny how TDI's dont have this problem, especially if you think about it FSI is just like TDI, just for gas instead of Diesel


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (#1VWSUTTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1VWSUTTA* »_
its funny how TDI's dont have this problem, especially if you think about it FSI is just like TDI, just for gas instead of Diesel 

they do get this problem, vw tdi's pack the intake manifolds with carbon it gets so bad and the car stops running all together


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

Would this mostly be a problem with 06 or earlier 07 2.0T's?


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

So there must be nothing to this it looks like...I think I'll keep her! LOL


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Kenestra)*

Just so I can understand (engine noob here). The best way to prevent this issue would be replacing my PCV with a new version and maybe adding the EJ PCV Fix? If I can be assured that the PCV is working properly, then the chance of this happening should be dramatically reduced right?


----------



## brianpavlovic (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*

Okay, so how do you properly clean / maintain your intake from developing all of this carbon? If not fuel, does seafoam work?


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

I dont think anyone wants to touch this subject.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (brianpavlovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianpavlovic* »_Okay, so how do you properly clean / maintain your intake from developing all of this carbon? If not fuel, does seafoam work?


2x


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

Either a catch can or the EJ fix with a inline filter spliced into the line would take care of most oil entering the intake tract thru the PCV. Does the turbo seep oil normally, what outer sources of oil are there in the intake?javascript:showIserve();


----------



## D=Style (Jul 16, 2007)

Here in our country, there is a service called carbon clean. They clean carbon deposits inside the engine. I wonder if they have that service over there...


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

it wont work carbon clean uses the fuel injectors to clean the intake, the injectors on this engine inject directly into the combustion chamber


----------



## frc_mkv (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Does this problem pertain to the 2008 GTI's?


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

if you want to prevent this get a boost gauge as soon as possible to detect the loss of boost from a faulty pcv valve. Off topic a bit but I dont see an issue with blocking the front pcv and letting the back do all the work. You will get a little oil in the inter cooler but it should condense before the manifold. Right?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

so far i dont see any solution that makes me happy.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_if you want to prevent this get a boost gauge as soon as possible to detect the loss of boost from a faulty pcv valve. Off topic a bit but I dont see an issue with blocking the front pcv and letting the back do all the work. You will get a little oil in the inter cooler but it should condense before the manifold. Right?

Why does the pcv have to be broken for the carbon to build up?
The PCV's job is to vent crank gases and oil into the intake manifold! I don't know about you guys but every time I took that hose off, there was oil in it, which means its doing its job no? All that oil that makes it into the intake doesn't help anything and the end result as we have all seen is carbon build up.
The main problem is there is too much damn oil in the intake lines. If it was JUST air that was flowing, you wouldn't have nearly as much carbon build up...maybe a little...not sure...but logically it seems it would be a lot better for engine health.
In any event, I am SOOOO glad I decided to get out of this damn car. I wanted this car to last 100k at least...don't think that would ever happen without having to shell out cash left and right to keep her running.
Poor poor Elsa...she will be missed.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

All the money you pour into your car and your worried about something that might happen that might cost 1k to repair that can potentially be avoided? I dunno dude, sounds weird.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love road trips. I put 35k miles on my car in a year and a half...I need a RELIABLE car that will get me to my destination and back without interruptions.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I agree, I think you jumped the gun on this a little bit, but if you feel more comfortable, then more power to ya. 
Good luck in your boxy rice eater man.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks boss. I had an 04 so I know what I'm getting into...lost her in a bankruptcy







Really enjoyed that car. The new 08's have so many nice improvements!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

TDI's have a hard problem lasting over 100,000 miles








This is just another stupid scare like the EGT scare. 
No one has any hard evidence that this is even an issue....


----------



## TREGGUY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

I declare shinanigans!


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

I was wondering if a silicone company like Samco would make an aftermarket hose that connects from the intercooler to the throttle body/intake manifold in factory specs but with an extra nipple built in where we can plug it closed during normal use and open it up to attach a small diameter hose to suck in seafoam once in a while. This would definitely hit all intake ports evenly and I would bet that many owners wouldn't mind buying this for peace of mine...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (sinned)*

Okay, so can someone here help a noob? People are saying that to properly use the Seafoam one should feed it through via the PCV. Can someone explain/show some pics of how that would be done on the 2.0t?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (sinned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinned* »_I was wondering if a silicone company like Samco would make an aftermarket hose that connects from the intercooler to the throttle body/intake manifold in factory specs but with an extra nipple built in where we can plug it closed during normal use and open it up to attach a small diameter hose to suck in seafoam once in a while. This would definitely hit all intake ports evenly and I would bet that many owners wouldn't mind buying this for peace of mine...

LOL...this is my post from last night!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_If I had an additional EJ silicone hose coupler, could I tap that coupler with a small vac tap, block off the PCV connection and run the Seafoam through the Throttle Body? It seems that this would allow equal amounts of the product to hit everywhere and not just concentrate on 3 & 4. Or is Seafoam too harsh for the sensors on the Throttle Body?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

The tap would be nice for people who want a boost reference line when they dyno... kinda like the forge tap.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

OCD minds think alike...


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 2K8 GTI,
If I get the Eurojet PCV fix will that likly put a stop to the problem if I get the PCV fix right away?


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (INYNN)*

no because it will still vent the oil gases to the intake, that's the purpose of the PCV system. the best would be to have an inline filter between the PCV and the manifold so that all the moisture and oil residues can be "filtered" before they arrive at the manifold...


----------



## plutarch (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Carbon buildup, pcv and oil consumption correlation?*

Does anyone know if there is a correlation between the pcv, high oil consumption, carbon buildup and carbon in the tailpipe tip?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Carbon buildup, pcv and oil consumption correlation? (plutarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutarch* »_Does anyone know if there is a correlation between the pcv, high oil consumption, carbon buildup and carbon in the tailpipe tip? 

Not really .
These 2L TFSI engine's from the factory run 10.5 A/F ratio which is rich to keep the EGT down and that's what causes most of the black out of the tail pipe.







Bob.G


----------



## ScratchRob13 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
they do get this problem, vw tdi's pack the intake manifolds with carbon it gets so bad and the car stops running all together

hmmm we have a mkIV tdi with 250,000+ miles with no issues, and have 5 other mkV Tdi jettas daily driven in our company fleet... no issues.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

W/M injection ftw.


----------

